# seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?



## RonnyS311 (10. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teichpflanzenliferanten seerosensorten.de hat?

Klar im Moment kann man noch nichts pflanzen, aber informieren wollte ich mich schonmal, wo es was gibt. Und auf der Seite habe ich eine sehr große Auswahl gefunden, wo ich alle meine gewünschten Pflanzen gefunden habe.

Bekomme ich denn da gute kräftige Pflanzen, oder sind die zu mikrig im Gegensatz zu anderen? Wenn ja wo bekommt man kräftige Pflanzen?

Danke!


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Ronny,

kräftige Pflanzen müssen sich nicht unbedingt in Deinem Teich etablieren. Es kann genauso gut sein, das sie nur mit Dünger im Gewächshaus hochgepowert sind und dann in Deinem Teich schlapp machen.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Pflanzen von NG und nymphaion gemacht - vielleicht nicht immer die größten Pflanzen - aber einheimische Freilandpflanzen, die nicht den Kältetod sterben, wenn man sie auspflanzt.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen bei Seerosensorten.de  gemacht. Kann ich mit bestem Gewissen empfehlen.


----------



## tomtom71 (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ich schließe mich Willi an.


----------



## niri (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Hallo,
ich habe dort  2x Seerosen bestellt, die Erfahrungen waren ebenso gut .

LG
Ina


----------



## RonnyS311 (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ok danke schön für eure Meinungen!

Welche Seerose würdet ihr bevorzugen, eine aus einem 1l Topf, oder eine frisch gerodete? 
(hab 2 im Auge die relativ gleich sind und hatte nachgefragt ab wann die lieferbar sind und da haben sie auch geschrieben das eine in dem Topf ist und andere gerodet wird)


----------



## BerndD (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Seerose aus den Norma gekauft. Die hat sogar geblüht.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## RoseKerstin (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ich hab dieses Jahr dort bestellt, mußte die Pflanzen zwischenlagern, weil sie etwas zeitig kamen.

Alles top verpackt und Qualität passt auch. Alle Pflanzen haben sich nach dem Pflanzen bei den Temperaturen der letzten Tage schon seeeehr weiter entwickelt. Bis jetzt keine Verluste.


----------



## RonnyS311 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Habe jetzt auch von seerosensorten.de Pflanzen bekommen.
Bin mit allen Pflanzen zufrieden, Wasserschwertlilie sehr schön kräftig, Seerose bekommt sogar 2 Blütenknospen, __ Blutweiderich schön kräftig, __ Kalmus naja gerade am austreiben 6 Sprosse ist auch ok, große Portion __ Hornkraut, nur mit dem __ Hechtkraut ist nicht viel los!

Hab mal Bilder von gemacht und angehangen, was meint ihr? Wird das noch was? Treibt Hechtkraut erst später aus?

Oder sollte ich die Pflanze reklamieren?

Es ist nur 1/2 Blatt dran, die 2 grünen Stängel sind beide die Spitzen beschädigt, denke daran kommt dann nichts mehr!


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Unser __ Hechtkraut is auch noch nicht viel weiter, bei Freilandteichen kann es das ja auch gar nicht. 
Solche  Pflanzen sind meist wüchsiger als vorher in Asien hochgepuschte Ware, die weiter sind als die Saison das erlaubt.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## RonnyS311 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ok, also das nicht schlimm, wenn die 2 Triebe nichts werden? Kommen dann frische Triebe aus der Erde?


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Gemach, gemach. Am Teich braucht man Geduld. Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass nach dem Winter und dem noch nicht so tollen Wetter die Teichpflanzen schon aussehen, wie die Geranien aus dem Katalog.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Klar, das wächst ja aus den Wurzeln und vermehrt sich auch so. 
Ich seh da jedenfalls kein Problem. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RonnyS311 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ok dann warte ich einfach ab und hoffe das da noch was dran kommt...


Wie lange braucht eigentlich eine neue Seerose bis sie etwa 1m an die Oberfläche kommt mit den Blättern?


----------



## willi1954 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

ich würde eine neugepflanzte Seerose nie sofort in 1m Tiefe versenken. Wenn du Pech hast, kommt garnix.
besser wäre es, sie erst im flacheren wasser zu setzen und dann schrittweise tiefer


----------



## RonnyS311 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Ok dann hab ich das wohl falsch gemacht... haben den Teich saubergemacht und dann unten eingebuddelt. Hmm naja mal schauen.


----------



## Shubunkin7 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Düngerkegel Osmocote Mineraldünger ist dieser Dünger nur für Seerosen gedacht ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## RonnyS311 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Die Düngerkegel sind für alle starkzehrenden Wasserpflanzen geeignet!


----------



## Deuned (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Auch ich kann seerosensorten.de empfehlen.

Ein Bekannter fragte mich um Rat bezüglich eines Seerosenlieferanten und ich empfahl ihm als Händler hier unseren Forumsmoderator.Den schrieb er 2 x mal mit einer Frage bezüglich einer geplanten Bestellung bei ihm an.
Leider bekam er nie eine Antwort und bestellte nun bei seerosensorten.de seine Pflanzen.Alles verlief absolut professionell und zügiger und freundlicher und kompetenter konnte die Kommunikation  und Lieferung nicht sein,wie ich beobachten konnte.Daher meine Empfehlung s.o.!

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## RonnyS311 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Die Seerose hat es doch bis zur Oberfläche geschafft, obwohl ich sie direkt in 1m Tiefe gepflanzt hatte.

_Edit: Der Rest ist schon wieder ein ganz anderes Thema_


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Ronny,

die Seerosen mögen es nicht so gerne wenn sie von oben ständig berieselt werden (Springbrunnendüse) 

Wenn du viele schöne Blüten haben willst wirst du den Springbrunnen woanders hinstellen müssen


----------



## RonnyS311 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

Aber im vorderen Bereich kommt der Springbrunnen ja gar nicht hin (geht nur bis zu der Verengung).


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*

es hat halt auf dem Bild so ausgesehen   wenn´s ned so iss, dann ist es ja ok


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: seerosensorten.de zu empfehlen?*



Deuned schrieb:


> ... ich empfahl ihm als Händler hier unseren Forumsmoderator.Den schrieb er 2 x mal mit einer Frage bezüglich einer geplanten Bestellung bei ihm an.
> Leider bekam er nie eine Antwort ...



Guten Morgen,

auch ich kann seerosensorten.de objektiv gesehen nur empfehlen, gehört zu den größten und professionellsten Kollegen und hat eine dementsprechende Mannschaftsgröße im Hintergrund die für den reibungslosen Ablauf und die Kommunikation sorgt. 

Daß vor allem letzteres bei uns gerade in der Hoch-Saison des Versands noch verbesserungswürdig ist ist uns schmerzlich bewusst, aber wir versuchen auch in diesem Bereich Schritt für Schritt konkurrenzfähiger zu werden, um nicht nur qualitativ mithalten zu können. Wir haben uns auch diesen Monat wieder verstärkt, somit sollten auch in der Kommunikation wieder einen Schritt näher bei den Erwartungen der Kunden sein.


----------

